# rapidura vs. succanat



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

What is the difference? I have some recipes that call for evaporated cane juice which is, I guess, rapidura. All I can find is succanat which seems to be similar. Anyone know?


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## jplain (Aug 17, 2003)

I believe they are very similar, though made differently. Looking at the manufacturer's websites wasn't helpful to me. Rapunzel (maker of Rapadura) describes the process of making Sucanat (their competitor) quite differently than Sucanat makers describe it.

Here's an article with taste tests that may help: http://www.hwfc.com/CoopScoop/Apr03/manager.html








Carolyn


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I asked the sucanet people that question and they didn't know but I was reading my rapadura box and it says it is the only sugar where the molasses is not removed in the processing. I beleive sucanet they remove it and than add it back in.


----------



## kmamma (Dec 16, 2004)

sucanat used to be what rapadura is today, completely unrefined. Sucanat sold out and although it looks very similar in color and texture it has been refined to some degree. Rapadura is the only sugar I know of that is 100% unrefined. I love it. We buy sucanat for dh's coffee.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I (and some other mamas) did some research on this a while back. I ended up calling Wholesome Sweeteners (makers of my organic sucanat) and came up with the answer that the molasses is never removed from sucanat either and that it does have a mineral content (like Rapadura), though it's not listed in the nutritional info. Let's see if I can link you to our thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=243540

I finally decided that Rapadura was just using some clever marketing and that sucanat is just as good (and lots cheaper too!!). HTH!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks mamaE.


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

The other thing I noticed is that the Rapadura in my HFS is not organic. I don't know if it is available organic or not. The sucanat is available both organic and not.

However it is processed, I think it's more important to me to be organic.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I use Rapunzel brand rapadora which is certified organic - but if I didn't have that I would choose organic sucanet over rapadura too. Sugar is very highly sprayed.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hmm, interesting, I've never seen non-organic Rapadura. I actually thought that Rapadura was a trademark put out only by the Rapunzel corp. That's the only kind I've ever seen - Rapadura by Rapunzel and it's organic.


----------

